# My dog has a mohawk



## ormommy (Mar 30, 2015)

He's got this long stuff of fluffy puppy fur poking through his silkier hair on his head. I'm not seeing that anywhere else. I'm puzzled.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

It's normal, they grow out of it


----------



## ormommy (Mar 30, 2015)

Yep, that's it to a T. Thanks!


----------

